# Any backdoor tricks on 6.3?



## MiamiTV (Apr 8, 2003)

Any backdoor tricks on 6.3?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Only the same ones as before that I know of.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I saw on mtv cribs, on the info page, it listed some other types of shows one may be interested in. However none of the 'mainstream' shows I checked have such a feature.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And that relates to the OP how?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jim i thought you put the uniform away. 

I thought it was a neat trick i never saw before. And from the looks of it wont again as it must be an mtv thing. Or perhaps I haven't learned how to enable it for all shows. I'm convinced something is lurking beneath these folders.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Too bad the TU (thi\mbs up), TD (thumbs down), TU, 7, 8 does not give show descriptions in the Now Playing List like it does on 6.1 and 6.1. That is a handy feature.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know how to access backdoors, can you tell me how?

Thanks...


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Stuff like S-P-S-3-0-S to turn on the 30 second skip.
I didn't even think these were actual backdoor codes. I remember when I first got my DirecTivo, there was an actual backdoor code you could input in the System Information screen and do quite a few things with the code on.


----------



## Brillian1080p (Apr 10, 2006)

Codes are posted on a different site to enable backdoors.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I saw on mtv cribs, on the info page, it listed some other types of shows one may be interested in. However none of the 'mainstream' shows I checked have such a feature.


 Well, I dunno. I have seen this on a ton of CBS and other shows. IMHO, it's useless. For example, Numb3rs says to see: CSI, Cold Case, L&O, any other drama, any other cop show, etc. etc., as far as I can recall. The list goes on and on.

Seriously. I don't mind if CSI:Miami says see CSI:Vegas or CSI:NY or perhaps L&O but when CSI:NY says see Survivor (it's a drama, right?). It didn't say that one, AFAICR, but the categories are so loose, the show list is twenty shows long for many of them.

If they want to expand what's on the page, I would much rather the 'info' page show all the guest stars. Instead, it's the writer and producer, etc. Er, who cares. I care more 'who played who' and they often don't even name characters in the credits nowadays. Yeah, I think I can figure out, with the aid of TV Guide or other resources, duh, what shows are 'like this one'. 

Just my opinion. Okay, flame suit on.


----------

